# Центральная протрузия диска L5-S1



## Mister_I (22 Фев 2016)

Здравствуйте. Мне 30 лет. 
Была обнаружена боль в пояснице, первых два дня отдавало в левою ногу, с трудом слезал з кровати, сходил к мануальному терапевту, сделал КТ.

*Заключение КТ: центральная протрузия диска L5-S1,снижение межпозвоночного промежутка L5-S1, выпячивание диска L5-S1 интраспирально,центрально до 5 мм с незначитильной деформацией дурального мешка.
*
Врач рекомендует пройти инекциии метамерами(методика докторо Бересенева) препаратом Церебролизин.

Интерисует ваше мнение об етом методе. И стоит ли вобще что делать, так как боль практически ушла, минимальний дискомфорт?

Еще добавляю ссилку на КТ
*http://www.ex.ua/211090677667*


----------



## La murr (22 Фев 2016)

*Mister_I*, здравствуйте!
Ссылка на КТ, приведённая Вами, не актуальна.
Разместите имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Фев 2016)

Вопрос к пациентам.
Тут врачи не помощники, тут решать ВАМ.


----------



## Mister_I (24 Фев 2016)

Большое спасибо за ответы.
Возможно кто-то встречался с подобным случаем. Хотелось бы услышать наиболее эффективный метод лечения. Пока остановился на кинозетерапии Бубновского.
Добавил изображение КТ.


----------

